# Dayton Metro Parks



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if any on the Dayton Metro Parks have decent fishing in any of the lakes? Or are they all beaten down by the locals? Carriage Hill, Englewood and Germantown look nice.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I can't speak for Carriage Hill or Germantown, but Englewood is the pits. The ponds are small, probably very warm and muddy right now, and just not worth the trip IMO. Hit the Great Miami instead. There is lots of public access, and way better fishing.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

the lakes in englewood are fine for bluegill and carp. but carriage hill is better


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

Carriage Hill - Fished this early spring, only thing I caught was bluegills. I didn't see much more than gills caught that day. Very overfished.

Germantown Dam - Water levels are low right now. Ive heard of small mouth & rock bass being caught. Overflow at spillway area water levels are low and visibility is very high. Ive heard of good size carp & catfish in this area.

Possom Creek - 4 ponds and 1 small lake. Lake is stocked with bass & the rumored Pike/Muskie. I have yet to see any of these being pulled but sources tell me they have seen pike there being caught. Bass population on the lake is decent. Great blue gill fishing. As for the 4 ponds. The first three are stocked with channelcats & trout. Fishing here is decent but it is fished heavily. Metro parks restock the ponds every month with a new supply during the first week/weekend of the month. Check the local signs for restocking dates.

Englewood - Not sure on this area. Ive never fished it or heard reports from this park. I might have to check it out.

Hope this is helpful for you.


----------



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

Englewood is really muddy and full of carp. I have never had any luck there. It's not a bad place to hike though. If you go to fish the Stillwater below the damn it's not too bad though. Seen some nice smallies pulled from there. 

Eastwood isn't bad for cats and bass. If you have a boat, it's actually not bad at all. Shore fishing is a little rough though. 

As for the others I have no clue. You might try Madison Lakes park too. There are a ton of people there most of the time, but there are some big lakes and it is full of small LM and blue gill. Also have seen a few crappie there. I know its not a metro park, but its a Montgomery county park. 

-Wags


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Eastwood isn't too bad if you fish in the evening until dark for channels. I have caught quit a few out of there on shrimp that other paople have left at the lake. Fish down by the overflow pipe,or anywhere on that end.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I have fished some of the ponds north of the englewood dam and had good luck, also there are some areas owned by the metro parks that aren't listed as parks because they have not added parking lots picnic tables etc. Some of these are difficult to get into but have very good fishing. Also some of the river accesses in the metro parks have good areas to wade.


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

Any of you guys ever try the lake (pond) @ Gettysburg and 35 across from the VA Hospital? 

The VA has a nice lake too at Infirmary & 35 but you have to be a patient to fish it.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> the lakes in englewood are fine for bluegill and carp. but carriage hill is better


Can anyone verify if Carriage Hill has carp in it? I heard yesterday that the lake is only 10 years old and carp were not stocked.

Also, how big are the Englewood? I am looking for carp over 20 pounds.

Does Eastwood have big carp in it. I see there is the main lake, a smaller pond and then a lagoon area with lots of trees and bridges. Which of these would be worth targeting to a carp angler that lives south of the Dayton area?

I'm just trying to layout prospects for spring carping. Feel free to mention other southwest or Dayton Metro parks.

Thanks


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

TimJC said:


> Can anyone verify if Carriage Hill has carp in it? I heard yesterday that the lake is only 10 years old and carp were not stocked.
> 
> Also, how big are the Englewood? I am looking for carp over 20 pounds.
> 
> ...


eastwood have big carp? YES! 20lb? mmm, maybe. i see very few in there but ones i do see are usually big and fat. as you might already know a BIG carp in this area is above 12-15lb. i have seen carp in Eastwood (in the shallows and at spillway during the spawn) that would push 20lb if not more but never targeted them. seen one i know had to be over 25-30 while soft-craw hunting at night in '88, man that thing looked like a manatee! if you were to ever fish them at eastwood give me a shout, i'd like to join a "Pro" on an outing sometime.


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

I have never fished the lakes at these parks but i will say that twin creek itself provides some awesome smallmouth fishing. So maybe give that a try as well when the weather and water warm up a bit.


----------



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

I fish Carriage Hill a little. They don't allow boats but it's mostly shore-fishable. I've talked with a guy who wades in the big lake and he says he catches good bass. I caught one 12-incher last Wednesday, just messing around. There's a smaller pond a few hundred yards into the woods that is less shore-accessible and gets less pressure.

There are some ponds on Martindale, just east of 48 that used to be Miller gravel pits. One has a ramp. I've caught some decent bass there, just never large numbers.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

carriage hill was around in the 70's - we used to skip school and go there. we used to take the kids there for birthday parties and fishing, alot of blue gills. Never saw a carp pulled out but some catfish. 

Right close by is huffman dam. In the lake area i pulled out 3 fish ohio award size carp in one day. on other days just dinks (10 lbs or so). pretty accessible almost all around and you can find them everywhere. in the river below the dam is great for some nice size cats. nice size.

eastwood has some carp but IMO huffman offers a better carp opportunity.

All Thumbs


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

TimJC said:


> Can anyone verify if Carriage Hill has carp in it? I heard yesterday that the lake is only 10 years old and carp were not stocked.
> 
> Also, how big are the Englewood? I am looking for carp over 20 pounds.
> 
> ...





the carp in englewood there might be some 20 pounders but there are a lot in the 5-10 range


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

All Thumbs said:


> carriage hill was around in the 70's - we used to skip school and go there. we used to take the kids there for birthday parties and fishing, alot of blue gills. Never saw a carp pulled out but some catfish.


I seemed to misinterpreted some information that came to me third hand. Somehow the information got confused and Dominick Lofino (Beavercreek YMCA) is the lake that may be carp free and isn't very old. Does anyone have know if there are carp in Lofino?


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

Englewood....catfish is good.....smallies are good.....carp is good.....bluegills and other panfish are very good.

Eastwood.....catfish is excellent.....largemouth bass are excellent.....crappie is good.

GMR(troy).....bass is good.....carp is excellent.....catfish is decent.


this is what i've experience in 2007. My parents live in englewood so I fish Aullwood a lot.

There is also some rumor in vandalia bout 3 ponds. the park ranger told me there are trophy size bass in there but i've never been able to find out where these mystical 3 ponds are.


Beavercreek YMCA, i've never caught fish there....so i wont be venturing out there anymore.

now pending on time...(i live in columbus, oh) carp fishing here is amazing in the summer months of may/june/july.....i've pulled out 30-40+lbers here.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

the ymca doesn't have much for carp in it. i have never seen one pulled out and it is fished very heavy. i would not waste your time. i am sure you already know as a pro but downtown dayton (actually in the city) hold some nasty carp. I have bowfished there and hit several way over thirty and seen some there were even bigger.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

When I was a young one I would hammer the crappie in a few locations around the engelweed impoundment!


----------

